# Chun Kuhn Do Seminar



## Black Belt FC (May 16, 2004)

*Grandmaster Bok Man Kim *

*Tae Kwon Do legend and Founder of Chun Kuhn Do*
Date:      July 24, 25 2004 ​Time:   10:00 AM to 4:00PM​Place:          New York, New York​​Dress:         Loose Fitting Clothing​Learn practical, real-world self-defense techniques from the world-renowned martial arts legend, Bok Man Kim. Includes advanced weapon skills with knife, sword and short stick.​​*You can also purchase Grandmaster Kim's new book, 
Chun Kuhn Do: Volume 1 at the seminar*​​*For more information, contact Mr. Brad Shipp*​212.925.7200      |      tribeca@jungyae.com​


----------



## dosandojang (May 17, 2004)

My old Master, Chuck Norris, has a style that sounds like this. It is called: CHUN KUK DO


----------

